# Ear Tube



## Josb241 (Feb 9, 2020)

Would having tubes in my ear be disqualifying to get into AF Spec Ops (TACP)? - - haven’t had any issues since I was a kid - -


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 9, 2020)

Josb241 said:


> Would having tubes in my ear be disqualifying to get into AF Spec Ops (TACP)? - - haven’t had any issues since I was a kid - -


No sarcasm intended, but have you put the search function to work? 

I swear we had a topic on this once that you might be able to tag into.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 9, 2020)

Plz Help!!!! MARSOC or 75th

Check out this thread.


----------



## AWP (Feb 9, 2020)

www.google.com

The Army's initial entry medical standards are available online. Are the Air Force's?


----------

